# New Puppy Incoming



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

We have been owners of Dobermans for the last 25 years and we have a new puppy coming in November , but like always, naming is a problem.
I was hoping to come up with a music related name ( it’s a male dog). Some examples are listed below but would like some more ideas

Solo
Boss
Gibson
If anyone wants to play this game, I would greatly appreciate it.

Cheers
Jamie


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new pup.

As a side note I had a cat that I named Gibson.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

+1 for Gibson. If, of course you’ve narrowed it down to just those three


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Out of those three choices, I'd choose Gibson.

I'm not sure if you're looking for more suggestions or not.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Name him Max. As in maximum volume.

Maximus (long form)


Or what about Phrygian? 😁


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> +1 for Gibson. If, of course you’ve narrowed it down to just those three


Sorry, I should state that I would like more suggestions


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Of those I like choices I like boss. Maybe Les or Leo? Marshall?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Vally said:


> Sorry, I should state that I would like more suggestions


Suggestions for a Doberman… the one on Cheers’ was named Satan… but, maybe not for this situation.

What about Gretsch? If you own a Gretsch guitar, it’s an easy tie-in. If you don’t own one, you can say: “I’ve always wanted to own a Gretsch”.

Taylor
Jazz

ha, ha… what about “Martin”? That would be hilarious to have a Dobe named Martin!

-EDIT- “Marshall” is a great suggestion.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Congrats. Of the ones you posted I like Solo.

Other options... Marshall, Taylor, Morris, Garnet, Dude


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

What about Fuchs Head?


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I like Howard. Howard Dumblemann


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Diesel, Bogner, Framus, Huber, Warwick, Hofner, Hohner - to keep it German. 

How about some legndary names like Elvis, Cash or Iggy?

Some guitar legends, Eddie, Stevie Ray, Schenker?

I like Marshall too...


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

My guitarist neighbour named his dog marshall. My then almost 2 year old couldn't pronounce it well and it came out "Mesa". At least he kept the amp theme. Carry on...


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

sulphur said:


> Diesel, Bogner, Framus, Huber, Warwick, Hofner, Hohner - to keep it German.
> 
> How about some legndary names like Elvis, Cash or Iggy?
> 
> ...


I like cash 🤔


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Mikev7305 said:


> My guitarist neighbour named his dog marshall. My then almost 2 year old couldn't pronounce it well and it came out "Mesa". At least he kept the amp theme. Carry on...


I was also thinking Mesa, but wasn’t sure if it was more female


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Boogie


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Vally said:


> I was also thinking Mesa, but wasn’t sure if it was more female


What about Boogie. 

Edit: beat by a second.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

How about Music Man, or Casio or Roland? D'Addario is another one, or Eventide. Goofing with you! Nothing like a dog in the house... keeps you young and life more enjoyable.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is my current Dobe, Lola


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Maybe a musical symbol:





List of musical symbols - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d name it “more Paul”.
As opposed to Les


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

George Gruhn has a parrot in his office - African Grey, I think - whose name is "Boyd". It is, I assume, a play on the way the word "bird" would be pronounced in some parts of the U.S.

Maybe, in the same spirit, your puppy can be named "Doug".


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

in keeping with two syllables or less

* treble
or
*clef


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the dog will have an opinion on this one.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Bitey


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Zappa


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Vally said:


> I like cash 🤔


My brother had two cats named Cash and Visa, but that was how he paid for them at the time.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

Bentley


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Always12AM said:


> I’d name it “more Paul”.
> As opposed to Les


Lester


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

The most used word for a loved guitar here is "MOJO"


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Call your dog Burt Reynolds.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Treble?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Many is the time that people say "Call your dog off". I suppose "Off" *is* an easy name for a dog to recognize, which is good. On the other hand, there are SO many other uses of the word "Off", many said in anger, that it would just confuse the dickens out of the animal, if shouted in its presence, not to mention the people one says such phrases to. "You want me to do *what* to your dog?"

So, despite the frequent recommendation to call dogs Off, I think it too risky a proposition.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd say Allegro or Presto


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Bigsby.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> Bigsby.


Good one. In that vein - Floyd (Rose), Kahler.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Kiesel maybe?


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

59' Reissue


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

name the dog buttercup


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I know someone that named his dog Kat.His cat was named Kit though so it kinda made sense.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dobro, man.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Stan Coren, himself a dog show judge on top of being a UBC psych prof and handedness researcher, asked a big pile of dog show judges to rate the intelligence of the various breeds, tabulated their ratings, and wrote up their observations here: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/0743280873...4976936f877add15502861b2&tag=roverblogcana-20

He emphasizes that he's considering "intelligence" not in terms of what the dog can do innately or reflexively (e.g., pointers, bloodhounds), but rather how trainable and adaptable they are. He also emphasizes that such intelligence is entirely separate from how ideal a given breed is as a companion or other pet quality. He himself has several Prince Charles Spaniels, which he is the first to admit are not terribly bright.

That said, Dobermans are ranked #5 for breed intelligence, just below Golden Retrievers. So maybe Five is a good name for a Doberman. It's short, easy to say and recognize, unlikely to be said accidentally, and also makes for a good story when people ask "Why do you call your dog Five?".

As an aside, when Coren appeared on the old Morningside show on CBC radio, plugging the book back in the '90s, host Peter Gzowski was a little taken aback at the ranking of poodles as #2. "Poodles?" he asked. Coren replied "You know, they didn't *ask* for that haircut."


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> dobro, man.


Clever!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm wondering if some of you read the OP... "I was hoping to come up with a *music related name*"


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Stan Coren, himself a dog show judge on top of being a UBC psych prof and handedness researcher, asked a big pile of dog show judges to rate the intelligence of the various breeds, tabulated their ratings, and wrote up their observations here: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/0743280873...4976936f877add15502861b2&tag=roverblogcana-20
> 
> He emphasizes that he's considering "intelligence" not in terms of what the dog can do innately or reflexively (e.g., pointers, bloodhounds), but rather how trainable and adaptable they are. He also emphasizes that such intelligence is entirely separate from how ideal a given breed is as a companion or other pet quality. He himself has several Prince Charles Spaniels, which he is the first to admit are not terribly bright.
> 
> ...


Maybe 5 in a different language, French, Spanish


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cinqo sounds really good if you imagine yourself calling the dog: "Sinnnnnnnggggg-koooo. C'mere boy".


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Stan Coren, himself a dog show judge on top of being a UBC psych prof and handedness researcher, asked a big pile of dog show judges to rate the intelligence of the various breeds, tabulated their ratings, and wrote up their observations here: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/0743280873...4976936f877add15502861b2&tag=roverblogcana-20
> 
> He emphasizes that he's considering "intelligence" not in terms of what the dog can do innately or reflexively (e.g., pointers, bloodhounds), but rather how trainable and adaptable they are.



Which is a stupid way to judge things because those do not necessarily measure intelligence. Slavishly following a command does not demonstrate intelligence. Terriers, for example, are bred to think independently. My Riley is plenty smart, but he often chooses to ignore me because he has thought for himself and decided that he would rather do something other than what I am telling him to do.

By Coren's criteria he would be considered less intelligent than a dog that simply follows a command but that isn't the case, he is intelligent enough to have made up his own mind.

Coren's work was deeply flawed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quite to the contrary, when one considers what we mean by "intelligence", whether it be differences between adults, differences _within_ the same person from infancy to adulthood, or differences between species, what we generally mean is their flexibility and adaptability to learn in new situations, rather than any innate fixed behaviours or special skills. Those who persist in doing what they're going to do, in spite of context or new information or past experience, are not the sorts of individuals, whether human or non-human we consider to be intelligent.

Besides, how on earth would one rank the skills and propensities the different breeds have been bred for over the years? Is the tendency of any of the pointer dogs to freeze when spotting prey "better" or "smarter" than a bloodhound's capacity to track a smell, or a dachshund's ability to get into burrows, or a beagle's tendency to single-mindedly chase? Coren surveyed a lot of dog-show judges, with experience of a wider range of great examples of dog breeds than most of us have ever come into contact with. Bear in mind that those judges see how cooperative the various breeds are with their owners/trainers, especially in the context of other dogs and a huge crowd. I'm pretty sure that no visually-impaired person would ever want an Irish Setter, Saint Bernard, or Airedale as their guide dog. They would want a breed that has learned to assess the presence of a busy intersection or likely difficult walking surface and directs the person away from it. If one values "independence of behaviour" as most important, then I can highly recommend cats.

Again, that is not to take anything away from the extraordinary special skills and socially desirable traits that many breeds have (and no disrespect to cats or cat-owners), and Coren is quick to recognize that. But as I stated, it is unclear how we would rank such skills, other than in terms of what WE would find harder or easier to do ourselves. And what *we* generally mean by the term "intelligence" is different than any sort of fancy-schmancy innate or specialized skill. I mean, yes, Yngwie can pick remarkably fast, but would you declare him the "_smartest_" guitar player, simply because few if any of us could pick that fast? That doesn't mean one couldn't or shouldn't enjoy or value his playing, the same way one couldn't or shouldn't feel any affection towards a dumb-as-mud chihuahua who gets excited every time you come home. Although one might value the intelligence of a breed or one's own dog, and feel affection and pride towards it because of that, what we like in a given breed or dog is distinct from its ability to learn.

And by that criterion, Dobermans are pretty frigging smart.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Capo...sounds like a boss and always puts you in the right key.


----------

